# Borked BOINC <fixed mine...awaiting bug fix in portage>

## pappy_mcfae

Recently, something came down the line that completely broke all versions of BOINC running on all my machines. It's not just a question of the GUI not working, but even at CLI level, BOINC can't find localhost. Localhost is there. It pings via 127.0.0.1 and localhost. 

Everything was working properly until the latest BOINC update. It was preceded by a warning to change USE flag on net-misc/curl from gnutls to -gnutls. That was done. Curl was reemerged, and then the new version of BOINC. After that...no BOINC. I have returned the USE flag to gnutls, and have moved back to the last functional versions of boinc and curl. I remain unable to connect to the localhost.

I'd like to know where to look next for the issue. I'm at a loss, since BOINC will not write a log if it can't connect to localhost. Any helpful thoughts would be...helpful.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

OK...well, absent any thoughts, I've found out the problem is most likely that port 31416 isn't being opened properly. That would mean my problem is most likely solved by opening that port forcibly. Which leaves the question, hopefully the simple, answerable question: how do I open this port? It appears as if this is the duty of BOINC itself, but if boinc can't do it, what can?

Here's hoping I get more response this time.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## Trog Dog

G'day Pappy

I think your problem is in the init.d script. 

Add

```
--background \
```

to the eval statement eg

```
eval ${CHRT} start-stop-deamon \

--start --quiet --chdir "${RUNTIMEDIR} \ 

--background \           <-----***add this****

--make-pidfile \

--pidfile "${PIDFILE}" \
```

HTH

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It is, actually. I should have known, but the problems listed with the bug didn't quite cover my setup. The bug claims that boinc crashes visibly. My failure was invisible. The script never showed a failure. Not in the least.

I've put together a crude but effective script to get my seti@home back on track. Got to find ET, you know.

It's getting close to call. Got to dash.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

For those interested, here it is. No pidfiles...just a working boinc setup for those who have been running it without issue until now. This covers only those who already had a working setup before this SNAFU hit. If you want to do other things, enter boinc_client --help for a list of features and switches.

```
#! /bin/bash

cd /var/lib/boinc

boinc_client --daemon
```

I load it into /etc/conf.d/local to be called at boot time. So far, so good.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

